# NMR finally has Gordo up



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...escueGordo.html


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw...Gordo is such a sweet boy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

How are the pups doing this morning?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay for Gordo!! I hope he finds his furever home soon (unless he already has...).

Yes, Steve - how are the little ones? I'm impressed - if I were you, I'd probably still be sleeping!! Nah, probably the excitement would keep me awake.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

He is SO cute!!! Them babies are going to be adorable pups!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Gordo deserves a wonderful home. Good luck sweet little boy. :wub: 
Steve, when he goes to his forever home he has to take a membership to SM. We need to hear Gordo stories.

Marsha and Bob


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Awww, goog for Gordo. I don't know why, but I do get joked up when they are on the page. Maybe because it's the final step to their forever home.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Awww, goog for Gordo. I don't know why, but I do get joked up when they are on the page. Maybe because it's the final step to their forever home.[/B]





> goog[/B]


Is this a word I should know...???  




I know ... I know... I'll shut up now.


I'm tired Deb... you can't hold it against me...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455353
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fug ~ LMAO


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope little Gordo gets the best forever home ever. I'd be terrible at fostering, I wouldn't be able to let them go.


----------

